# Pee for Acne?



## Little_Lisa (Dec 24, 2005)

I remember watching a talk show many, many years ago (can't remember which one) and there was this old lady on it that said using your first mornings pee on your face would clear acne. :icon_eek: I was stunned! I guess don't knock it 'til ya try it, huh? I have tried many things out of desperation but this is not one I care to try. Naasty! Has anyone else ever heard of such a thing or....tried it??

I decided to research it a little and this is what I found...

http://www.myhomeremedies.com/remedy.cgi?remedyid=1104

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/urine.htm


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

ewwww!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 24, 2005)

I have heard of it, but I would *never* do it! That's just gross.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 24, 2005)

*LOL*When i saw the headline i thought it was in the jokes forum, but it wasn`t...

i know people say that pee is the purest thing you can get, but NO WAAAAY I will try that!

Let us know if it works Lisa:icon_chee (jk)


----------



## lollipop (Dec 24, 2005)

I have heard some things using pee for,like when your skin gets itchy/burning from a plant that couses this then pee is the thing to use (dont know how you call this painful plant in English). And i`ve heard that some people drink their own pee, cuz it`s good for lots of things, yak! :icon_twis


----------



## lollipop (Dec 24, 2005)

Haha like the joke. Btw are you sleeping and computering at the same time :icon_bigg


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 25, 2005)

ewww i heard of a guys cum but not pee


----------



## bunni (Dec 25, 2005)

i've heard for sun rashes, but ewwww. :icon_eek:


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 25, 2005)

My aunt told me once that they used to use pee to cure rashes, so i guess it might work with acne too.


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 25, 2005)

Ahhh the joys of Urea Therapy.

Not for me.


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 25, 2005)

OK, I am going to sick all of you out. I out of desperation about 8 months ago tried it. IT WORKS. I was not open to it at first, I thought ewww, no fricking way. I changed my mind. However, check your cleansers etc. and you would be suprised to find urea or artificial urea in some of them. I dont do this all the time, because there is this psychological thing about putting pee on your face, but every now and then when I can't clear up a blemish I do it. I know, the thought grosses me out too. :icon_roll


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 25, 2005)

I've heard this works, i dont think its gross. Ive never tried it because I don't get much acne but hey i say it if works why not!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 25, 2005)

I have heard of this too, I saw a talk show and someone came on talking about, I am thinking it was on The View. The expert said to use your first urine of the day. So I guess it works, I dont need to try it though. But eww, Jenny, a guys cum? Guys would volunteer to "help clear up your skin" a lot :icon_eek:


----------



## Leony (Dec 25, 2005)

lol I've never heard of this either.

But I heard about drinking your own urine to cure diabetics.

Also putting a period blood to your face to evenout skin tone.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 25, 2005)

I've never heard of an adult using their own urine. When my son was an infant, my relatives told me to wipe his/my face with a wet diaper for beautiful skin:icon_eek: . At that time, I was young and thought that it was nasty, now I understand that this is using organic urea(I never could get up the nerve to try it). Ask and elderly person and you'd be surprised at the remedies they've used. My grandmother used to always say "What do you think that we did before doctors?" Afterall, doctors have always promoted synthetic remedies, but are now recognizing organics and act asthougth this is something new. It's all about the money. People have seen the mistakes caused by mans creations. Listening to my elders is the reason I'm earthy and like holistic things. Believe me they work!:clap :clap


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 25, 2005)

I think period blood on your face is where I draw the line-- oh lordy :icon_eek:


----------



## lollipop (Dec 25, 2005)

Ditto on this one, eeeewww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 25, 2005)

Come on, menstrual blood is going too far:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: ! Yuk


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 25, 2005)

NO, NOOO, NOOOOOOOOOOO! IT MAY BE HOLISTIC BUT YOU'VE GOT TO DRAW THE LINE! BESIDES, I HAVE A WEAK STOMACH.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll be sure to check it out. Thanks, Melissa!

You are very correct about urea being in alot of skin care products. I guess I would rather have my own instead of some animals (which is what is normally used) on my face. I don't think you're gross for trying it. I'm glad someone that actually tried it and can say it WORKS admitted to it. I have a question. How do you use it exactly? Do you leave it on like a toner or wash with it and rinse it off afterwards?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 26, 2005)

AMEN! That's just wrong and sick!

LOL

:icon_eek: That is sooo disgusting! *barf*


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 26, 2005)

I think I just threw up a little bit :icon_eek:


----------



## chickylittle (Dec 26, 2005)

LMAO at this post!!!!!!! :icon_lol:


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok ok, I admit. I've used 1st morning pee to wash a bad wound. Never thought to put it on my face, but it does help clean a wound and help it heal. Its not so bad. I couldn't afford anything else at the time, so I had to find a way to take care of myself for free. Its not like it smells bad or has a weird texture. If you close your eyes you can pretend that it is just water.


----------



## canelita (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve heard about it but is to gross to try


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

LMAO!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Does everyone have their barf bags?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread it too much!


----------



## tann (Dec 28, 2005)

when i was 11, we used to use our baby god sisters first diaper in the morning. i had freaky zits. and it did work. but those were the 80's. not my pee or anyone walking or talking's pee. that is so old-school:icon_lol:


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Dec 28, 2005)

so the verdict is out? it works???? is it definite? I think I'll try it. :icon_redf


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Let us know how it works!

I thought about trying it the other day when I was in the shower peeing. Yes, I pee in the shower.[Don't gasp! You know you've done it, too.] The water makes me have to go sometimes and I can't help it. I figure, "Hey, i'm already in the shower, it's just gonna go down the drain, I can wash it off, etc." Anyways, I thought about putting some on my face but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. *I thought about it*, though. :icon_eek:


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll admit Lisa that yes, I have peed in the shower too. It is supposed to be the first morning urine. I just dab it on with a q-tip. spot treat. let it dry. continue on with your day. lol.


----------



## tann (Dec 29, 2005)

omigosh. i dont trust my pee.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 29, 2005)

That is absolutely the most disgusting thing I've heard in a long time. And even if it does work, I'll still never try it!!!


----------



## L281173 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've heard a few old folks say that washing your hair with pee will make it healthy.:icon_roll


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 29, 2005)

In your hair? LOL! Maybe some of the "confessed" shower pee-ers could maneuever themselves in the shower and pee in the hair instead of letting it go down the drain :icon_chee But me, why I never go in the shower, who would do such an atrocious thing? :icon_redf


----------



## smilingface (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going to gross everyone out too. I have tried it. I used the first pee in the morning and I held a cotton ball under the stream. I used this on my face for a few weeks but it didn't help with my acne. I should say, I don't get bad acne, just a pimple here and there, but it didn't really do anything for me so I stopped. I read this book about urine therapy called Your Own Perfect Medicine. In the book a woman who had severe chronic pain all her life started drinking her own urine and her symptoms were gone. It says that when you apply urine on the skin it helps with excema, poison ivy, acne etc. I have never drank my own urine and don't intend to, but this book is very informative.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

LMAO!! :icon_lol:


----------



## lollipop (Dec 29, 2005)

Well maybe they did used it cuz they had bad scalp or something and thought that it would help? :icon_chee


----------



## lollipop (Dec 29, 2005)

Hm... i`ve read that if you will use pee for something, that it`s has to be "pure". If you drink bad things and eat unhealthy stuff and so, then the pee isn`t gonna do any good. It will do more harm. But it can do "good" things if it`s used "correct" or something!


----------



## smilingface (Dec 29, 2005)

That's true lollipop. In the book it says before you start urine therapy you should have a healthy diet. If you google urine therapy you will find a lot of information.


----------



## kaeisme (Dec 30, 2005)

I have read also that use urea in a lot of facial creams and that is purified. I just wonder how exactly do you purify pee?? :icon_eek:


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Dec 30, 2005)

ok..so like i did it..and after that..i washed it right off. i couldn't go through with it..it felt toooo weird walking around KNOWING there is pee on my face. sorry..:icon_redf


----------



## kocho_uketomeru (Dec 30, 2005)

Righteo then. :icon_eek: I remember my Nanna used to say that peeing on your feet helped cure/prevent tinea. And I KNOW from experience that it helps take the sting out of jellyfish stings - gross but when you're in that much pain who cares. :icon_redf But putting pee/poo on or in my body for anything other than that - no thanks!

And yes, I have been known to pee in the shower, when I was pregnant with my 2nd, I needed a toilet to drag around with me, I only had to look at water and I needed to pee, even 10 seconds after peeing.:icon_roll


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 30, 2005)

My Mom mentioned the period blood thing to me once and she said that her friend in high school tried it. It made her acne worse haha


----------



## kocho_uketomeru (Dec 30, 2005)

_Also putting a period blood to your face to evenout skin tone. - errrrrrrrrr no, sorry that is just TOO gross._


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2005)

maybe this would have been a good idea when the environment was more healthly, but knowing that our bodies absorb things around us as well as what we eat and drink, it wouldn't try this now. just my opinion.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL Yeah, i'm surprised how popular this thread has become. I just wonder how many people have tried this since seeing the thead but are too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

Haha! I understand how you feel. I am a hand washing freak and will scrub my hands to death after peeing even if I didn't get anything on my hands when I wiped so I can't imagine purposely putting peepee on my face! It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 31, 2005)

I should have tried that before I seen my derm....yes ewwwe, but atleast we know whats in it and where it's been....and still ewwwwwe.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 1, 2006)

no, thanks :icon_eek:

i definitely believe it could work, but yuck!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 6, 2006)

in one of the threads? Drinking it or using it on the face. Well I came across this while searching for something else:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/11/1121_051121_urine_video.html

and this one:

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/08/0818_050818_urinebattery.html


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Sure. Right. Ummm...no thanks.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey doya think we can add 'urine' to our water challenge?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 6, 2006)

HAHAH that would be GROSS health/skincare challenge ever lol.

I heard many good things about urine, but yuck I don't think I could do that.


----------



## tashbash (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh no way! I know I couldn't do that! What about your breath?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, it was this thread.

I understand that pee is sterile but I still don't see the health benefit in drinking it. Just the smell makes me gag sometimes so there's no way I could ever bring myself to drink it!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 21, 2006)

I participated in that thread, my stomach was queasy watching them drink that pee, eewww!!


----------



## man (Jan 22, 2006)

I heard about people drinking pee too. Its suppose to be really healthy ( some people live longer because of drinking it??) sounds weird eh? but they that there is actually no harm to the body and in fact its even better!


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 22, 2006)

i'd rather have bad skin :icon_eek:


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh that is just nasty.


----------



## breathless (Jan 22, 2006)

yucky! no way! i couldnt finish that first video.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not even going to start it. I've lost my hard stomach! I'm a wuss now!


----------



## -nikki- (Jan 24, 2006)

If it had amazing, miracle properties that gave me super-smooth skin, never a zit, and no dryness, I would.

But I'm pretty vain. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 24, 2006)

This is a disturbing thread! GROSS! hheehaha


----------



## beaugael (Feb 4, 2006)

abomination!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to the nth level!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsims (Feb 4, 2006)

actually some skin products have urea (urine ) in them especially some prescriptions ones, it is urine but cleaned. in war and also some other injuries like by jelly fish (or may have been another creature of the sea) it is common to use urine on these wounds to stop the pain and in the sea cases to neutralize the venom of the animal.

i dont think i could drink my urine, hmmm what do they do during there monthly cycle, stock up in the fridge, that could be interesting if you have guest that does not ask before they grab stuff from your fridge.


----------



## Summer (Feb 4, 2006)

2nd That!


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 7, 2006)

omg that video made me sick....... i cant watch the second one


----------



## redrocks (Feb 7, 2006)

I was OK until I watched her drink it. Then the dry heave started! WOW! That's nasty! I think I will deal with the bad skin.


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 7, 2006)

Eww, gross.


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 7, 2006)

i cant do anything like that but i dont care about people using their urine on their skin, but drinking it.. kinda gross.


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry, still not feeling the pee and skincare idea!:icon_conf


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

Going to have to look at this video later at home, because it doesn't work here at work...........but this is so weird!...........I've only heard of people leaving Cuba to come the U.S. drinking their pee to survive.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

Doesn't your pee include like toxins your releasing from your body? Why would you put this back in, when there is fresh water..........confused:wassatt:


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 20, 2006)

yikes! After all I've read about what you thought of the video...I'm not going to watch it! lol! I think I too will stick with water! lol! :wacko:


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 21, 2006)

well, you are all going to think this is crazy--but a lot of people do urine therapy in other countries and it works amazingly well. urine is a sterile blood product produced by the kidneys which filters the BLOOD, not the toxins out of the body like the bowels--the toxins filtered out of the blood are sent to the liver and then to the bowels--what is left, is a sterile solution filled with homeopathic remedies specifically designed for THAT body..they also contain urea, and excess water and any other excesses of vitamins or minerals that dilute the blood at that given time...

In the raw food and organic vegan circle, many people do this--they rinse their hair with urine, drink it daily, and wash their face with it--once you get used to it its not gross and it does work wonders. Each to their own. I have done it for quite a while and the results are very good. it tastes a bit like diluted vegetable broth--i wouldnt suggest drinking first morning urine or after taking vitamin tablets, but the other stuff tastes fine and leaves your skin fresh and clean and your hair softer than its ever been. dont use old urine though, cause while that has more allantoin in it, it also has more ammonia...i know you may find this gross, but different strokes for different folks--and i wanted to give you all a viewpoint from someone who actually does this..its also a GREAT diruetic.


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 21, 2006)

i finally found the link i wanted to post with all the information regarding this--yogis have practiced it for thousands of years and increased their health and longevity using this very powerful therapy.

http://www.biomedx.com/urine/


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 21, 2006)

well, like i did say, each to their own, i only wanted to share a viewpoint from the other side of the fence in the light of communication and education.


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 21, 2006)

i could and i do regularly. it took a slow time of transition to get over the LONG ingrained thoughts that it was a waste product. But i am coming from a different place, due to intense yoga practice, reading up on organic, raw foods lifestyle, and western alternative medicine and arueveda...this is nothing new, nothing unique--loads of people do it--i have a chronic illness, and it helps me tremendously. If it was just for a beauty treatment, i might have thought twice, but having chronic lymes, this therapy has helped me immensely with my constant pain and debilitation--far greater than any pain reliever...and it has the added benefit of giving beautiful skin and hair. It really doesnt taste bad at all if you avoid the first morning batch..lol--i know loads of people who do this and i even know a few who go on urine fasts...drinking or eating nothing but their urine for a week at a time--i wouldnt do that, but they get amazing results healthwise and detox wise...

like i said--each to their own...the idea of eating bacteria for probiotics...well, thats something new isnt it? if you had told folks years ago that yogurt was full of bacteria that you needed to keep your gut going well--they would have thought it was gross...now lots of people take probiotics and even ingest soil organisms as a way to stay healthy...

how aobut sushi? lol--years ago, if someone had told you you would eat raw fish? would you have salivated or gagged? lol


----------



## ArbonQueen (Mar 22, 2006)

EWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

I do remember an interview I seen of Madonna years ago where she said she pee 'd in the shower to help her athlets foot problems.

And I thought that was nasty!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smilingface (Mar 22, 2006)

There is a book I have about this called "Your own Perfect Medicine" by Martha Christy. It is very informative. It talks about urine therapy and the benefits of drinking and using urine on your skin. I believe your diet has to be healthy for it to work well. I haven't tried to drink my own urine but I've read that it is helpful to people with some health problems.


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 24, 2006)

kim...i too have little faith in the medical community, and that coming from the daughter of two dr.s who are the only dr.s i go to now! lol--i too had the 8 weeks of intravenous antibiotics and therapy that is supposed to kill the lymes bacteria and it led me on a hellish ride for the last 15 years...fortunately, through alternative medicine and some positive visualization i have been able to reclaim my life...but urine therapy is just one part of that whole picture---i do eat almost all raw, all organic, and lots of supplements like blue green algae and msm and silica that most people havent even heard about--traumeel is my best friend! and i get accupuncture and do alexander therapy...and feel pretty darn good for 42! lol...to me, it tastes fine--even "gasp" great, and i can pretty much tell if i am eating right and am healthy by the taste..so, its like a self maintenance check as well as a remedy...it does indeed help tremendously with my pain levels--i read you also have arthritis, which is what chronic lymes leave you with...

and i am huge into minerals---green juice is key---and well..yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i know a lot of people find this gross, but so is doing wheatgrass retention enemas and colonics--and loads of people do those to maintain their health--i think that being open to the many therapies and not judging people who find something healthful to them is Key.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats why i shared...so you all could see a real person who has been helped by this from a medical standpoint and has reaped the benefits from a beauty standpoint as well.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 26, 2006)

The thought that people could drink their own urine/use it on their face or do other things with it, is disgusting in my opinion 

There is a television program in Australia called Beyond Tomorrow and one of the articles that night was about a machine that could purify urine/dirty water etc so that it was safe for human consumption. More information *here*.

I still would not drink it though.


----------



## Min (Mar 26, 2006)

The way I see it is that your body expels it for a reason &amp; I'm not putting it back in.


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 27, 2006)

another interesting thing is this...bet you didnt know that portajohn is owned by a company that processes the urine and uses it in clot busting drugs...yes...those drugs that save thousands of lives a year come out of the common porta potty...

betcha didnt think your pee would go into pharmaceuticals...

additionally--in the days when penicillin was new and RARE--if you were on the pills, they made you collect your urine so they could recycle the penicillin...

its only recently that we started thinking of pee in a bad way...


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 28, 2006)

betcha didnt know that most hormones women take are processed out of mares urine? and i think most major fertility drugs come straight from pregnant womens urine...

the things we DONT know about medicine are amazing....


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 28, 2006)

The ONLY way I would drink my own pee or slather it on my face is if I were stranded in the desert with no water. Ukk! I just couldn't imagine it! I think I would throw up. LOL :madno: :madno: :madno: :madno:


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 29, 2006)

lol--no you wouldnt...you would be pleasantly surprised....really....i thought i would too, but because of health issues--i tried it...and it works great...wonder if i could go on fear factor with this? lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds interesting but it seems gross. But do whatever works!


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 13, 2006)

i heard of this too, but i would never put pee

on my face on anywhere else ! for any reason


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 13, 2006)

once i was in the shower... my acne was pretty bad at the time... and i actually thought of going through with washing my face with my pee.


----------



## Issunka_html (Jul 13, 2006)

I've got an acne, it's horrible, but I will never try it


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 13, 2006)

No thanks, i can just get over the fact i put acv on my face the smell of that is enough so i couldnt dare put pee on my face.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

ewwww! never heard of this...


----------



## geebers (Jul 13, 2006)

But see- if you eat healthy to begin with - then you should slowly be getting results ANYWAY from being healthy. No need to pee on yourself! :laughing: I can't bring myself to do this. Pee is released from my body for a reason.


----------



## x___downtown (Jul 13, 2006)

I had a friend who did this. He claimed it was a miracle worker, haha.


----------



## libralegend (Jul 14, 2006)

my mother says this is what her and family did years ago. i've never tried it and i've never seen her use it though her 50+ skin is clear and blemish free.


----------



## ivette (Jul 14, 2006)

thats news to me. gross


----------



## LVA (Jul 14, 2006)

eww-wie ..... i'm sure it works .. but .. i admit i'm too chicken to try , it's a psychological thing .


----------



## kanou (Jul 15, 2006)

:lol: riiiiggghhttt &gt;.&gt; i have heard of everything but period blood! lol i wonder if it worked on the ppl who tried it? heh

when i was younger (age 14 or something) i had lots of pimple (age?hormones?) anywayz my mom told me about using pee on the face to cure it! @[email protected] i was shocked to know my mom used it &gt;.&gt; cause my mom has very very beautiful radiant skin and she hardly needs to use any creams...i never gave it a try but now come to think of it if i didnt cure my problem back then i would have tried it! :whistling:


----------



## YanaBana (Feb 16, 2007)

I was speaking to my mother and she said that her mother ( my grandmother who has passed) used to use urine as a toner to clear up any blemishes, acne,etc. has anyone ever heard of this remedy? It sounds repulsive but I've heard it actually works.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 16, 2007)

Ew! But if it works, go for it I guess!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't heard of this but I think I'd prefer to stick to more traditional toners.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually heard the same thing, yuck!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeeses lets tone our face with piss ,err lovely

what a nice fragrant haha


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 16, 2007)

I heard about it, "urinotherapy" is actually more popular that most of us would think, still I would never do it, too gross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Feb 16, 2007)

:dong:


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't care if it was a miracle worker I would never do that LOL!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

yikes, I haven't heard of that, but no, I wouldn't do it!


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

Ditto! Too gross.

I also heard it can heal some illness, like Diabetes.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 16, 2007)

i do it all the time.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok now thats just gross. I would never think to put urine on my face. I'll go a different route.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 16, 2007)

i also heard of that, but i would NEVER do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to grossed out just thinking about it


----------



## Annia (Feb 16, 2007)

bwahaha, you almost tricked me. I knew you'd be joking. hehe

I don't agree with this method, it's gross and I would think there would be health risks.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 16, 2007)

I heard that you are supposed to use babies urine, but not an adults


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, many use infant diapers. This has been passed down through many generations.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, you put the diaper on the face, yep!!!


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 16, 2007)

:unknw: Hmmmm, Maybe that's why all those Adult Film actresses have such lovely skin?? Ah the wonders of bodily fluids!!! :unknw:

On a serious note... (Said using best Walter Cronkite type voice) Since tons of other beauty products contain uria (by-product of urine) I suppose it would be a frugal way to save. (although I'm guessing urea used for commercial use is the synthetic type. ) And I've heard that urine is sterile. Still, I think I'll stick with good old witch hazel.... Besides, I have a hard enuf time peeing into a cup at the Dr.s office. I can only imagine how difficult it would be to pee on my face..... 

Found an interesting article on the practice uses of urine... (note: the article is not gross or graphic) It was too long to copy in here.

Practical Uses of Pee


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 16, 2007)

ive heard of tiz too.I remember reading about tiz in one forum last time abt using ur own urine to clear breakouts. According to the few 'loyal' userz in that forum, itz best to use ur first pee once u wake up in the morning. Juz dip a cotton pad n swipe over n leave for few mins n wash it off.N they even said they will also drink a teaspoon of it to preserve youthness..?hmmmmm...


----------



## Kathy (Feb 16, 2007)

Uh...I think not. Even if it does work, the thought is kinda gross.


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 16, 2007)

That is absolutely nasty - would NEVER try it, I don't care if it was the miracle skin care item of the century.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 16, 2007)

yes i heard it and i actually would do it when i had a pimple or 2 i was like 12-13....it does work....but there are more improved things now a days so i just buy them


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 16, 2007)

not even on an island


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 16, 2007)

That's just too much for me.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 16, 2007)

hmm...as gross as it sounds, it actually works, and it cures sickness too...a while ago, when i was like 5 or something, this guy we know was very sick and they told him to drink infant's urine to cure it, he drank my brother's urine and guess what, he got better...miracle seriously...i was too young to remember what the guy has...i also heard some people use their p.m.s. as a toner or mask or something, i heard it from this korean lady and she said that's how the korean models have beautiful skin....hard to believe, but yea, just wanna share with you guys.. :hand:


----------



## Nox (Feb 16, 2007)

You know, if I didn't have a chemical background, I'd be be grossed out.

However, if you only knew what kinds of stuff they are putting in your "frou frou" lotions you use to *cure* cellulite, wrinkles, saggy skin... you'll wish they used only urine in your stuff. I think it's the 'eeeewww' factor that's got you ladies spun.

When I learned about all this stuff in popular commercial brands (not the organic kinds), I thought to myself, "Gosh, they use dang near animal dung to hold that lotion together."

I'm not saying I'll try it, but urine is supposed to be sterile. Still, if I had a choice between *mature* animal parts and urine...


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 16, 2007)

oh helllllll nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kathy (Feb 16, 2007)

Believe it or not, we have other threads on this already. I'm going to merge them to avoid duplicates.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12/pee-acne-16703.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12/remember-we-talked-about-urine-17492.html


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol


----------



## xkatiex (Feb 16, 2007)

omg im not being rude but.. you would stink of wee! x


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 16, 2007)

haha i actually heard it works really well let me know how it works out for you. :rotfl:


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 17, 2007)

I guess it gives a whole new meaning to "potty mouth" and "piss head"... Sorry, couldn't resist. :moa:

I didn't realize this thread had been merged, so I went back and reread all the postings. I really like what Rocknrollgoddess had to say and her naturalist approach to this topic and the interesting information she not only provided, but the links as well. Being both the open minded and holistic person that I am, I actually am interested in this subject and plan to investigate it further. In the mean time, I thought I'd try the remedy personally as my face has been hormonally going haywire lately, so this couldn't hurt and it might actually help. I will be sure to report back. As far as drinking it... Well I had never considered up until now, but I'm open to the possible possibility. I've been drinking cider vinegar and water for years...

As an added mention regarding the uses of menstrual blood and many's reactions, I thought I'd share something that will probably gross everyone out. I figured this was probably the perfect place to do do that in...

As a little ritual I guess you could call it, I save and use my monthly blood (I use a menstrual cup) to fertilize a special plant with in honor of the goddess within me. Also I plant a tomato plant once a year and do the same thing.... It's an earthy traditional thing that I've been doing for years. I know, probably sounds like "hippy lezbo stuff" lol. So be it.

:sunshine: :rocknroll2: :smokin: :rocknroll2: :sunshine:


----------



## sheil2009 (Feb 17, 2007)

wow, i hope no one here is that desperate, and why would that even work...urine is water and waste. So silly, please don't put urine on your face that is vile


----------



## LittleMissV (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG thats just not right!


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 17, 2007)

where would you keep it? and how would you explain that to your hubby if he finds it in the medicine cabinet? gross


----------



## shar (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a new one for me! I would never try it on myself or recommend it.

Shar


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 18, 2007)

i have heard of this. also i've heard that they make like fake urea or it's urea from horses that they use on skin care products to cure acne. hey i guess if your really that desperate to try it why not right? it is your own pee...oh yea btw this is for lovesboers: how lond did it take for the acne to cure and how did you gather the pee and put it on your face? lol i'm just curious


----------



## ahc10942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Urine IS sterile when collected properly, in a sterile cup, handled with sterile gloves or not touching the urine. Urine is also most concentrated in the morning. I think I will pass... and start reading labels a little closer!


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i have heard this a few times and i have a cousin that does this and she has good skin.. so u never know..


----------



## skankee (Mar 3, 2007)

i never thought i'd see this one coming...


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 4, 2007)

eeek.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 13, 2007)

come here and let me give u a golden shower! uhm no thankssssss


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah i've heard of cum being good for acne, well you know pee is good i guess, i heard about some people who where lost at sea and drank each others pee to stay alive and the people who refused to drink it actually died, and those who drank it survived so it may be true, i mean if it can keep you alive who knows what else its good for, including acne! lol!!!!


----------



## lynden03 (Mar 24, 2007)

obnoxious!:tocktock: :tocktock:


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 24, 2007)

*puke* isn't pee sterile though? but ew anyway...i wonder if anyone's actually done this. i guess if you have bad enough acne you could do anything out of desperation.


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

ewww!!! that would be awful...i don't even care if it worked...that is just awful!!!


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

I read years ago about people drinking their urine for good health.

I'm glad I'm already healthy.

Now I'm reading that your urine is useful against acne.

I'm glad I don't have acne.


----------



## Sian100 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh goodness, what a thread! :lol:


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 12, 2007)

oh no..that is really an act of desperation. The acidity would probably make the acne worse. Dont try it. I would never...!!!!!!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 12, 2007)

I've actually heard of this before, my mother says using fresh baby pee, works wonder's for acne and facial discoloration, I just don't have the guts to try it.


----------



## Zokiy (Apr 12, 2007)

You almost made me puke reading this thread and a few replys LOL


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats ok..I'll stick to my cleanser! lol


----------



## CubNan (Apr 13, 2007)

You gals are something else....what will we come up with next.


----------



## Mina (Apr 13, 2007)

I heard this before, my grandma used to tell me this...I had tried once for the toe fungus...it worked best...seriously.......But the thing i follow..first morning spit..if you apply it on your pimple it works...if you have pain when you wake up, pain like if you have slept or your arm or ur leg hurts of sleeping. your spit works best for it...really i have tried it...


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 13, 2007)

ive heard it but for bee stings not acne


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 15, 2007)

ok, now the bladder is sterile (unless you have a UTI), so I could see using urine like that (although I don't think I'm gonna try it), but drinking your own urine to cure diabetes? that doesn't make sense, if you're diabetic the excess sugar gets dumped out in your urine &amp; that's the last thing you would want to ingest...........

and period blood to your face, that is NOT sterile &amp; just straight nasty!!!!

But even though it's sterile, it's the body's way of ridding itself of wastes &amp; toxins..........so do you really want to put toxins on your face????? Not me!


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

Weird tips.....

I've heard this before.


----------



## CocaCola (May 11, 2007)

Oh that's sick D:

The diapers of babies and stuff? Ughhh


----------



## yuuki888 (May 12, 2007)

yikes.. dat makes me get goosebumps.. really disgusting

and fyi these articles posted are wrong

urine DOES contain wastes such as ammonia or NH3 as well as other nitrogenous wastes

ANY waste in the blood that is not good for the body is filtered out by the kidneys and excreted out through urine

just an fyi from someone who studies biology

taken from wikipedia

'This expenditure of energy is necessary because ammonia, a common metabolic waste product, is toxic and must be neutralized.'

ammonia is in uric acid.. our liver converts it to urea and uric acid to be excreted because it is TOXIC - not beneficial for our skin or body

if our bodies kept uric acid or urea it would cause you to form gout which is small crystals that form in your joints and make it hurt to move easily..

anyways haha enough science blab.. basically these articles aren't telling the truth and i wouldn't reccomend you using urine on your skin...


----------



## Wism (May 14, 2007)

Wow! HAHAHAHA!!!Now that is shocking.....I went though both articles and they do use a lot of logic and scientific proof, there are also a lot of books written on the subject with tons of references, I dont think so many people could be wrong. I did a search to prove that there are toxins in urine but couldnt find any, so any links would be appreciated, I dont care for doing this one in particular since my pills have worked just fine for handling my acne, but I definitely love learning new things..... this one is a wow!LOL


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow guys this is some post. I'm not sure if I would try it. I've had really oily and acne prone skin since I was like 12, but even so, I don't think I would try it. I'm actually trying to steer away fromm cleansers and toners that are filled with weird ingridents. I know urine is natural but even so. I've been using aloe vera and honey with sugar. I'm going to get some aspirin soon so I can make myself aspirin masks. I think that if I put urine on my face, I must just thorw up a little, just a little. Don't think I can stomach that.


----------



## lisaveta (Jul 16, 2007)

Doesn't your face smell after you put pee on it?! Never mind menstrual blood!!! And imagine if you boyfriend wanted to kiss you right after you put pee on your face!!!!


----------



## shar (Jul 17, 2007)

It reminds me of "old wives remedies"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would not recommend it to anyone to try. I would think that that method was used the urine would have to be santizied before applying it to your face. There was a fad many years ago for women to lose weight and it was done at a weight loss clinic's where you were administered sterilized urine from pregnant women. It was given in injections on a weekly bases. It was very popular and then it disapeared like many fads do.

Shar


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

ew


----------



## patricia69 (Sep 13, 2007)

I Use Sebamed Toner And It Helped With My Acne People Noticed It Too.


----------



## canwetalk2 (Sep 6, 2013)

Pee is only sterile till it hits the air. No I don't think I'd try it. I have heard of men doing it for burns to. It would definitely not help. Many things can irritate skin even shampoos or shower gels with perfume. IMHO


----------



## katlyne (Sep 6, 2013)

Ewwww. Pee is all the stuff your body CAN'T use....why're you trying to put it back in. Gross. Hell to the no.


----------



## royalpalmmedspa (Oct 11, 2013)

Many people who have had trouble with acne have gotten good results from using benzoyl peroxide. Although prescription versions are available mostly for cleansers or lotions, most products with benzoyl peroxide can be obtained over the counter.


----------

